# France licence



## Follysmum (16 May 2018)

Could someone tell me if you need the gallop exam to do pleasure Randonnées rides in France. Do you need it for local shows also or is it for affiliated comp. sorry for all the questions am asking for a friend who is not a member. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunnyone (7 June 2018)

I hoped somebody else might answer this but one of our lakes is having a "use us" day shortly and for the randonee they are requiring riders to be licensed. After much searching I found the forms for 2018 online at www.cheval47.fr/. These seem to say that they will issue a license to "cavaliers independants" providing they have the correct medical certificate from their doctor.
There are a number of boxes that can be ticked regarding the activities to be undertaken, mainly self explanatory, but "
Doma Vaq" is short for Doma Vaqera, or Spanish style stepping displays, so probably irrelevant..
There is no mention of needing any galops.


----------



## Casey76 (28 September 2018)

I donâ€™t know if it is a forum glitch, but I canâ€™t see the original post!


----------



## planete (28 September 2018)

Nor can I?


----------

